# 5083e and 457ss problems



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 5083e and a 457ss baler that are giving me a fit when baling wet hay this spring baled 25 bales then it just about quit . Had to put tractor in lowest gear wide open seemed to have slowed down as it got hotter . Had to get neighbor to finish with his baler . This happened last year on wet baling sorghum sudan. So I have changed fuel filter , hydraulic oil had metal on plug and in the oil and was burnt some less than 300 hr on oil. No one can tell me what's wrong I know that after it heats up it stArts losing power . All the metal is worrying me that it is going hurt everything else . Jd mechanic wants to see when baling but my time is limited on baling with my work . But my thoughts are the Hydo pump is going bad and stopping up filters . Ready to by a 5525 to bale with.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Never Mind


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rajela said:


> Never Mind


What do you mean by "never mind" rajela?....you have lost me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I removed the original statement....you know when you start to say something and just say oh never mind...I was thinking the wet hay was to much for the 5083 and he has fried the hyd pump and system but decided not to say anything.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ahhhh....I can see clearly now....been there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

So you think the pump is going bad ?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

If the hyd oil had metal in it and smelled burnt you have some hyd issues. Shiney metal or burnt oil is not a good sign.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

A good friend of mine bought the 5093e and the dealership has replaced two hydraulic pumps on his so far, and the machine has 320 hours. He is less than pleased with it I must say.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> A good friend of mine bought the 5093e and the dealership has replaced two hydraulic pumps on his so far, and the machine has 320 hours. He is less than pleased with it I must say.


I'd fix it one more time and unload that thing. Is it the D or the E that's pretty much an all India tractor? I'm pretty sure all the 5000 series JD's have some Indian parts. Our 5065M supposedly has an Indian made front axle, a Chinese transmission, Mexican made engine and Brazilian made hydraulics. The E and M are assembled in GA but that's it "assembled", buddy of mine took the Gold-Key tour and said they're not making anything there just assembling.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I.had problems within the first 50 hours on my workmaster with the hydrulic pump. Its on it fourth pump I think. Three pumps within 50 hours one pump 3000 hours. The problem is the quality control of the pumps. First pump where the oul filter was bolted on was loose and sucking in air. Had another pump where after they machined the inside parts they didnt debur the metal. Had an argument with the mechanic at the shop about that. He didnt think that was the problem. But he never worked in a machine shop like I have. One pump the bolts thst hold it togethet were not tight. I finally had enough of all this bs. Got them to give me all the torque specs on the next pump. I took it apart to check for burrs. And than tighten all bolts to spec. This pump the inside was good but al the bolts were loose. I got everything tighted and instaled pump myself. Its been working since. Still sad that in order to get things fixed I had to do the warrenty work myself.

But if your having that many problems with pumps get someone who knows what they are doing to go through pump before putting on tractor.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I called local jd dealer they have a pump in stock for 1175.00 ouch but the field mechanic didn't think it was the pump. I think it is.------they just want me to pay 500 to tell me it's the pump.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hog987 said:


> I.had problems within the first 50 hours on my workmaster with the hydrulic pump. Its on it fourth pump I think. Three pumps within 50 hours one pump 3000 hours. The problem is the quality control of the pumps. First pump where the oul filter was bolted on was loose and sucking in air. Had another pump where after they machined the inside parts they didnt debur the metal. Had an argument with the mechanic at the shop about that. He didnt think that was the problem. But he never worked in a machine shop like I have. One pump the bolts thst hold it togethet were not tight. I finally had enough of all this bs. Got them to give me all the torque specs on the next pump. I took it apart to check for burrs. And than tighten all bolts to spec. This pump the inside was good but al the bolts were loose. I got everything tighted and instaled pump myself. Its been working since. Still sad that in order to get things fixed I had to do the warrenty work myself.
> But if your having that many problems with pumps get someone who knows what they are doing to go through pump before putting on tractor.


My uncles workmaster shift knob has reverse on the pattern. It is a shuttle shift. There is no reverse there. I am amazed at the difference between the fit and finish on that tractor vs a Kubota. No Indian tractors for me.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cant blame India for the hydrulic pump issues because the pump was built and assembled in the USA. Everything else on the tractor except this pump is metric.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it just me or does that tractor seem to be a bit on the small side for silage? Have you baled dry hay with it before? If so what does it do? 
It may just be because it's an "economy" tractor. Bet a 6230 or 6330 wouldn't have issues like that.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Dry hay no problems before but I haven't not baled dry this year yet. I need to but an accident Friday has me set for surgery Tuesday to reconnect the tendons in my finger at wake forest hospital as for the 6000 series sure who wouldn't like one but 80000-plus ain't an option for me at this time.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Colby said:


> Is it just me or does that tractor seem to be a bit on the small side for silage? Have you baled dry hay with it before? If so what does it do?
> It may just be because it's an "economy" tractor. Bet a 6230 or 6330 wouldn't have issues like that.


I was thinking the same thing but the 457SS per JD requires 55PTO and the 5083 is rated by JD at 65PTO tested at 69PTO per Tractor Data so it should be fine. I hope isn't the E series because I pull a 468SS with a 5093E rated at 75PTO but tested at 80PTO.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

rajela said:


> I was thinking the same thing but the 457SS per JD requires 55PTO and the 5083 is rated by JD at 65PTO tested at 69PTO per Tractor Data so it should be fine. I hope isn't the E series because I pull a 468SS with a 5093E rated at 75PTO but tested at 80PTO.


Yeah but I would still think it requires more hp to roll wet hay. But I know nothing about silage so I'll be quite lol


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The rating is suppose to be for silage but who knows. Yes silage is heavier and harder to roll so the SS balers have heavier bearing to handle the heavier loads. The standard 468 is rate to require a 65PTO tractor vs the 75PTO for the SS. I have not had any problem out of mine but I don't do a lot of silage. I am planning to plant about 40 acres of Annual Rye Grass and make some early silage next year I hope I am not looking at a new tractor also. I might have to check about trading up to the 6105D this winter.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

It did good with the sorghum sudan last summer for about 60 some bales then just got slower and slower till it was just no use , this spring made about 25 then same thing , the tractor will pull it but the pump , valve or pto clutch is going bad . Ask everybody local and I get deer in the headlights look except a heavy equipment shop said the pump was going bad same thing with excavators , bulldozers they said once the oil heats up the oil becomes thinner with heat then the pump can't pump it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

1eyedjack

you might ask your question here????

http://www.justanswer.com/agriculture-and-farm-equipment/7u294-john-deer-4440-pto-loses-power-load-everything-else.html


----------

